# 04 oil leak



## sgltrk (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I tried using search but didn't find anything. I have an oil leak from, it appears, the end of the engine on the passenger side. It only seems to leak after engine shutdown and I get a puddle approx. 4" in diameter. Has anyone seen this before? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Check the oil cooler O-ring, those are always leaking. Otherwise you'll need to get under there and pinpoint, by either stream or visible leak, where it's coming from.


----------



## sgltrk (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info Outcast. Now I just need to get the car from my wife long enough to work on it .


----------

